# Favorite Age!



## Úlairi (Feb 26, 2002)

Hi people! What is your favorite age of Tolkien's Middle-earth??? The first, second or third age? Put your answers in the poll above!


----------



## ssgrif (Feb 26, 2002)

Has to be the 3rd age for me, lots going on...


----------



## Beleg Strongbow (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ssgrif _
> *Has to be the 3rd age for me, lots going on... *






1st age it is the longest (i think) and has the most action and bmy favourite deeds in it.


----------



## Mormegil (Feb 26, 2002)

The First Age was my favourite, with great heroes such as Turin, Beren, Fingolfin and Finrod.
It also has the best battles and stories. 
Also it showed that Elves could be evil, with some of the deeds done by Maeglin, Eol and the Son's of Feanor.


----------



## Woo (Feb 26, 2002)

Its gotta be the first age because every major and little event led up to and affected the events in the 3rd age with the war and destruction of the ring.
Such as what if Turin & Nienor never died, also what if Gluarung never perished.

And there aint been no female ever to walk Arda such as Luthien who is immaculate!!


----------



## Goro Shimura (Feb 26, 2002)

The Akallabeth (Pontifex-- please help with spelling here!) is my favorite.

What a story!

The Numenoreaons "hardening their hearts"...
Sauron in the temple... sacrificing "the faithful" to Morgoth...
Isildur rescuing the fruit of the White tree...
And finally... the swallowing up of Atlantis.


Let's see... the first age ends with the breaking of Thangoradrim (help, Pontifex!) and the second age ends with Isildur cutting the ring from Sauron's hand, right?


----------



## Lantarion (Feb 26, 2002)

Correct, Goro: just put a little hat on the 'e' (ê) and you're set. 
I voted for the First Age too, for all the reasons others have posted. And if you think there's lots happening in the Third Age, what about the 1st! Whew! 
But really, I think that the Silmarillion is a far more interesting, emotional, deep and myth-like tale than the Lord of the Rings. I love the LotR for its narrativeness and extreme depth of explanation, but I love the Sil even more for its incredible history.


----------



## Snaga (Feb 26, 2002)

I voted for the third... loads going on yes, but with hobbits in too!

NB: Beleg the first age is quite short. Less than a thousand years. Surprising, but true. By contrast the third is about 3000 years.


----------



## Urylia (Feb 26, 2002)

The end of the third age and the beginning of the fourth. Why you may ask? Becasue Aragorn is there!!!


----------



## StriderX (Feb 26, 2002)

Definetly the 1st age because it had the most action and I loved Turin.


----------



## Beleg Strongbow (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by StriderX _
> *Definetly the 1st age because it had the most action and I loved Turin. *




yeah it had just the best stuff going on.


----------



## Camille (Feb 26, 2002)

first age!!!!! I like elves better!


----------



## Mormegil (Feb 26, 2002)

Only 2 people have voted for the 2nd Age. Is this because there are no main stories from that Age. All we have is in appendices and the Akallabeth.
The 2nd Age isn't boring, it's just that we don't know much about it.


----------



## Ancalagon (Feb 26, 2002)

My favourite age was when I was about 23 or 24, it all went downhill from there on in.


----------



## Beleg Strongbow (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ancalagon _
> *My favourite age was when I was about 23 or 24, it all went downhill from there on in. *




Ahh last time i checked we were only up to the 4th???? lol


----------



## imladris (Feb 27, 2002)

That's the first age for me, because you had the greatest battles then.
Also you had the coolest guys, like Beren and Fingolfin.


----------



## Lantarion (Feb 28, 2002)

And Túrin! Wow, now there's a steadfast chappy! Hail Túrambar!!


----------



## imladris (Feb 28, 2002)

exactly.


----------



## Mormegil (Feb 28, 2002)

Yay Turin. The Mormegil!!


----------



## Dengen-Goroth (Feb 28, 2002)

First age. The Greatest Evil, the Greatest light. Kin-Slaying, Dwarven war, collapse of glory. It is glorious! BTW, I would think the first was longer then only 1,000.


----------



## Anduril (Feb 28, 2002)

I agree with those who chose the 1st age...

It has the very beggining of all the myths, legends and power that influenced the others.
It's loooooong, but it's interesting.

Besides "the world was younger"...


----------



## Snaga (Mar 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dengen-Goroth _
> *First age. The Greatest Evil, the Greatest light. Kin-Slaying, Dwarven war, collapse of glory. It is glorious! BTW, I would think the first was longer then only 1,000. *


Definitely the shortest, but it seems longer because its recounted in full rather than summarised in the Tale of Years. I can't find a quote to prove the point though! ArrrggggHHH!!! 

Someone help please!


----------



## Hama (Mar 1, 2002)

The first age is by far the most exciting. I never really cared all that much for the Numenoreans and the Dunedain, who dominated the second and third ages respectively. I much prefered the Elven lords of yore. By the way, I believe that when one begins counting the first age from the rising of the sun and moon or the coming of the elves back to Middle Earth, the age is the shortest. But I think it was manifold longer, during which time the Elves lived in bliss in Valinor in the light of the trees. So I think the first age is in fact longer...I don't have the time right now to add all the years up, but I know someone else knows. However all the events in the Silmarillion - the wars between the Noldor and Morgoth take place in less than a thousand years. I will count up the years and get back to you...

Let's see, twenty years between the return of the Noldor and Mereth Aderthad. Thirty between that and the Dagor Aglareb and another hundred until another unnamed battle, and then another hundred until Glaurung's first sighting. THere are 350 years between the Dagor Aglareb and the Year of Lamentation. ANd another generation of men until the War of Wrath... so in my reckoning... and I might be slightly off, so feel free to correct me...no more than 500 years. That's when all the events in the Silmarillion take place from Of the Flight of the Noldor onwards. There was a thread a long time ago that had more details about this. One must remember that the years up to the rising of the sun and the moon are something like ten times the length of a solar year. So the first age (if you count everything after the Valaquenta) is many many times longer...


----------



## Eonwe (Mar 1, 2002)

I think if I could pick it would be the Fourth Age, the age where all the evil is pretty much gone. Strange I know, all the elves are gone just about, and all the magic is gone.

I like the beginning of the second age, because like Elrond said they thought the evil was gone forever, so that at the beginning of the second age there was a huge amount of hope, and some of the high elves were still sticking around in ME.


----------



## Beleg Strongbow (Mar 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Eonwe _
> *I think if I could pick it would be the Fourth Age, the age where all the evil is pretty much gone. Strange I know, all the elves are gone just about, and all the magic is gone.
> 
> I like the beginning of the second age, because like Elrond said they thought the evil was gone forever, so that at the beginning of the second age there was a huge amount of hope, and some of the high elves were still sticking around in ME. *





Sure evil would be gone for a while but like it normally does it would probably get back up again. The balrogsshould step up i think. The few that are left if any.


----------



## Úlairi (Mar 4, 2002)

I must agree with all of you people that voted the first age, it definitely had the most going on!!!


----------



## jks13 (Mar 9, 2002)

I'm going to say the third age cause thats is, so far, the only one I have read about.


----------



## Lillyaundra (Mar 9, 2002)

Welcome jks13!!

I have to say the first age. It is the age that everything starts. When Middle-Earth is young and when every thing is new


----------



## Sir Gawain d'Orchany (May 6, 2018)

The first age with the Fall of Gondolin


----------



## Daniella (May 7, 2018)

1st age!


----------



## Halasían (May 7, 2018)

I'm a 3rd Age Guy.


----------



## CirdanLinweilin (May 7, 2018)

Ooooooooh, 

Tie between 1st Age and 3rd Age.

1st Age for Beren and Lúthien, Túrin, Tuor, Idril, 

3rd Age for the coming of age story of Bilbo Baggins, and the vast, sweeping epic that is _The Lord of the Rings. _I absolutely love the Return of the King, as a story mechanic and just that such a fallen, decrepit throne could be claimed by someone so valiant, loving, noble, and gallant as Aragorn, and the simple, ardent, sacrificial, bowl of heart-wrenching love from Samwise Gamgee towards, well, everyone! Frodo, us...

The simplicity of Hobbits in the 3rd Age makes me cry honestly....

So maybe the 3rd Age...

CL

(...Túrin...sorry bro......)


----------



## Sir Gawain d'Orchany (May 7, 2018)

I love the first age for Ecthelion and Gondolin and the second/third for Elrond, Gil-galad and the Hobbits


----------

